# Shift Knob Thread Pitch?



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

What is it? I've been searching for a good while now and i cant find a definate answer as to what the thread pitch is for the shift knob. I've seen 12 x 1.25 and 12 x 1.50. I tried looking in the Mk. 4 Golf/Jetta section but all those seem to hold on with a clamp so that didnt help much. I'm making my own shift knob and need to know what the pitch is before i can go any further. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on going the DIY route. It really is a pretty simple project. I want to say the pitch is 1.5 but I can't remember. Also, you can do what I did. Drill your hole oversized so that you can fit a length of rubber hose inside the knob. Then just thread the knob onto the shifter. I glued the hose inside so it wouldn't slip. You could also find one of the plastic inserts that come with the "universal" shift knobs, then epoxy the insert inside your knob. 

Here's mine... It's a phenolic resin billiard ball (indestructable). I ripped my stock knob apart and lowered the profile of the 6spd pattern on the stock knob with sand paper and molded it to the top of the new knob. Not bad for $12.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a big fan of DIY'n it. 

Made this today, from some 17-4 stainless steel. It tips the scales at pretty close to a pound if not more and is right at 2 inches in diameter. 

Next to cigs for scale. 









Sexy knurl 









The only thing i wasnt able to do was tap it. Partly because we dont have any metric drills in the shop, had to drill it to the closest thing, a Y drill, and partly because i dont know what the correct thread pitch is, hence this post. Will have to drill it to size and tap it when i get back to the world and find out what the proper pitch is.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

will a weighted shift knob make and differnt's in the feel of the shifts? like them the honda guys use.. i love the DIYway, i have been thinking about it my self but have not moved to the inside of the car yet to mod


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah dude, that things looks SUPER heavy.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool project! 

A weighted knob does improve the feel (higher mass at the tip of a lever). I never put mine on the scale but it considerably changed the feel of things!


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

12x1.5


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome smooth 










You guys have done a great job......


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I converted mine to some subaru nonsense.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

So i put on my math hat and crunched some numbers. Since i dont have a scale to see how much my new knob weighs i had to some research on material density and volume and such. Long story short the knob weighs more like 2.5 pounds. I knew it would be heavy being made from S/S and wanted it heavy but i didnt think it would be that heavy. Also are you guys certain on the thread pitch? Im not doubting anyone but once i tap it theres nothing left to do but cry if it doesn't work.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

It would cost you around $2.00 or less to get the appropriate sized nuts in the pitch you think it is, and just try screwing it on right?


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

wrparrish said:


> It would cost you around $2.00 or less to get the appropriate sized nuts in the pitch you think it is, and just try screwing it on right?


 Yes, that statement is very correct. And i totally would do that were i not in a desert, 7400 miles away from my car and a hardware store. Hence the post, wherein i try to find the answer to my question.  Guess i should have mentioned that before.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

96AAAjetta said:


> but once i tap it theres nothing left to do but cry if it doesn't work.


 Except you could fill it and re tap it:laugh:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Except you could fill it and re tap it:laugh:


 While that is true im trying to get it right the first time.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

96AAAjetta said:


> While that is true im trying to get it right the first time.


 I would say thats your best bet when doing any project. Measure twice, double check, measure again, then cut:laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that I look at this it reminds me of the US OEM R8 cheese grader. Which I'm still looking for if anyone has one fs:laugh:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*made by Raffi*

the only one made by the original Raffi from raffidesigns.com, weighted and never-to-be-bored from looking at it. 


















paired with Sigma6 









p.s: sorry for the bad res. shots , mobile cam. at that time 

Moe


----------

